# Polkit ignores my 99-admin.rules?

## ConfusedOldMan

Hello, 

I have defined everyone in the group "wheel" to be administrators. 

99-admin.rules:

```

polkit.addAdminRule(function(action, subject) {

    return ["unix-group:wheel"];

});
```

Inquries to, for example, Networkmanager makes gnome-policy kit demand the root password, instead of the person of group wheel. How do I restore the behavior of polkit requesting the password of users in group wheel, instead of root?

----------

## Thistled

I might be wrong, but you could perhaps go down the road of Visudo.

----------

